# Home Theater - No Bass Thump to Neighbors



## thatJC (2 d ago)

Here is an easy Anti-Vibration fix to stop your loudspeakers from annoying your neighbors.
Screw or glue empty cat food cans upside down to the bottom of your speaker cabinets and rest them on tennis balls! Presto - instant Vibration Isolation. Just be careful that your speaker cabinets don't touch the walls.
Another method (not as good) uses dry sponges stacked up.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I assume you're referring to neighbors in a downstairs apartment. The cat food cans & tennis balls will work, but my solution for that is a front-facing sub set on an inch or 2 of foam, such as a corner of an old, worn out memory foam mattress topper, or a chair cushion. It won't move and you don't put screw holes in your speaker cabinets.


----------



## Marq1 (May 31, 2021)

No cats in this house so what is second best option! 

HAHA


----------



## skyking1 (27 d ago)

My jack russell TERROR would have that sub upside down and those balls out the dog door in a flash, where he would rip the skins off at his leisure.


----------



## icerabbit (9 mo ago)

For just the speakers or motorized items ... there's rubber pads with rubber " combs " or " tines " in two different orientations, that one can use underneath speakers and appliances.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

skyking1 said:


> My jack russell TERROR would have that sub upside down and those balls out the dog door in a flash, where he would rip the skins off at his leisure.


Yes, but as a JR owner, you know you have to live to a different set of rules.


----------

